# can you train a 3 year old?



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello, I recently adopted a 3 year old chihuahua, named Sissy (aka my screen-name). I am picking her up on Wednesday. She is really timid and shy now but seems to be really smart to begin with. Once we get her adjusted and unshy to us, do you think a 3 year old chi can be trained to do tricks etc? 

I saw this on youtube from animal planet dogs 101 on chihuahua's. It doesn't say they can't but it's harder then the beginning. 

YouTube - Dogs 101: Chihuahua


----------



## Schwowsers (Nov 19, 2009)

In my (little) experience, yes. I adopted a 9 year old chi, and I've taught her several commands so far. Training her seems to be a little slower than training my 3 year old pit, but she can indeed learn new things.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She can definitely learn new things


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

I am going to say yes but at this time I have very limited experience but we have been training a 3 year old and it seems to be working I can almost get her to sit now, I just think it might take a little longer.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

dogs are never to old to lean something new


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes definally we rehomed a 6 year old he will be 7 in January and he has learnt loads living here with us!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Defiantly. I adopted Pip at about 3 years old, and she knows loads of commands now - Just be patient and consistent with her, she'll get there, even if it takes a little while!


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, definitely! If she's shy and timid, you will have to work on building her confidence and working on getting her to trust you before you do any formal training, but it can definitely be done with lots of patience and consistency.


----------

